

Ask YC: Whats the best tool to load test a web app? - shafqat

Need to load test our web app - any recommendations for tools that are easy to set up? I heard about JCrawler, but looking for something even simpler. Is there any simple online tool that can do this? Thanks a lot!
======
bmatheny
I've used JMeter (<http://jakarta.apache.org/jmeter/>) for a few years now.
It's easy to use and extend. The only thing I don't like is it doesn't play
nice with AJAX.

------
nreece
Checkout this blog entry for some ideas
[http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2007/05/07/besiege-your-
web-a...](http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2007/05/07/besiege-your-web-
application-load-testing-over-http/)

~~~
jaydub
thanks for sharing that link. I'd like to try that out.

------
jdale27
Slashdot.

------
mronge
ApacheBench is great.

------
sanswork
I've used grinder with amazon ec2 to load test one of our sites before. It
worked really well once I sorted out some issues with the clients
communicating with my console but it made it very easy to keep adding machines
until the load/speed was an issue.

------
ericb
I'm working on a tool now that should be dead easy, but there's not a whole
lot out there now for online tools. If you want me to email you when it's
ready, shoot me an email. On gmail, I'm ebeland.

~~~
tlrobinson
By "online" do you mean some sort of 3rd party service that you can unleash on
your servers via a web app?

That could be a pretty cool service. Of course you would need to prevent it
from being hijacked for DDoS purposes (maybe require the admin running the
test to upload a file with a key to the root of their web server, to prove
it's under their control)

~~~
ericb
By online, I do mean a 3rd party service like you're describing.

I was thinking of something like that for verification. Google webmaster tools
does something similar by adding a meta tag, which is a nice way to do it.

------
shafqat
Fantastic response... exactly why I love Hacker News! Thanks all. I'm going
with JMeter for now, but will report back success or failure.

------
kashif
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=138170>

------
dedalus
I use keynote(www.keynote.com) or gomez(www.gomez.com) Better yet, would be
Mercury Managed Services(MMS)

------
rob
httperf

